# Kragujevac - Serbian California :D



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Ivo Lole Ribara


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Grosnica lake


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Stara Radnicka Kolonija-Dimitrija Tucovica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Stara Radnicka Kolonija-Dimitrija Tucovica


That area was a military base in the past?


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> That area was a military base in the past?


Workers colony was built in the country's reconstruction after the First World War for the needs of workers Vojnotehničkog Institute.

Workers settlement. Planned and built with German precision. Gate at the entrance. Avenues of lime-trees. Properly sorted building - ground floor with apartments. Zidane and wood. With kept gardens, but without a fence. With shelters between buildings. Park in the center and the stage for promenadnu music and building society sokolskog for exercises and events.

Enthusiasm and military tidiness.

Petrolejke, karbidske lamps and lamp. In the night.

Sometimes.

Eventually, a settlement is getoizirana. Polupana street lighting. Soup transformed into various workshops. Buradi opalescent sheet from the processed oil. The smell of urine and sweat. Loud music. Invitations. Signals a mysterious meanings. Depleted workers. Pimp. Golubari. Dokonaši, didder and geoplitički stratezi. Bootlegger. Žiceri the corner. Eternal opposition. Siledzije the soul child.

Marginalci alone - demimonde ...

But the best and cheapest Automehaničari on the planet. For Zastava cars, of course.

The attractions of this part of the city among the authentic breed dogs known as the "kolonski driver. The only race in the description of character in the incredible extent dominated by the appearance. Regardless of whether the dwarf or grown to the size of calves, whether they are black, yellow or colorful, podgrizači or nadgrizači, with or without a tail ... nebitno. If Podmukli to the core and hard in the prosecution - to the kolonski gonici!

These days, Russians are working Old Colony.

Izgradiće the beautiful market and business center.

Good masters, smuggler, visokoletači and tumbler make will be anywhere and at any time.

However, if you will survive in the new environment "kolonski gonici?

Difficult.

Izumreće.

Deputy them cool jet-set čiuvave clothed in the latest, brendirane models clothes for pets.

Otupelih heard, but pedigreom.
Serbian


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Ljubine livade


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


>


Very nice... winter pic


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Panorama centra









Dvomostovlje









Stadion Radnickog









Skupstina grada









Kolonija









Kolaz


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zmaj Jovina










Kolaz










Bazeni


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Upravna zgrada Zastave(Fiat-a)


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Y


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Aerodrom


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice. Doable.


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Aerodrom* + (zeleni prostor na kojem nice novo naselje "*Zelenilo*")


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Aleksandra Djevica*.

Sokolana










Muzej 21. oktobar


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kragujevac urban line










Radnici


















^^ Odlicna fotografija

Zastavin soliter


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=1600904015&ref=nf


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Spomenik i Upravna zgrada Zastave








Kragujevac - DeviantArt

Saborna crkva








Holy Sunset - DeviantArt

EDIT:

E da... i ovo sam nasao na sajtu DeviantArt









DeviantArt

Kaze:
*
Location: Kragujevac
Model: Umetnicki fax*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kneza Mihajla*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Centralna radionica*



















http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=1600904015&ref=nf


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Spomenik palim Sumadincima*



















*Mali park i Amidzin konak*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Zastavin soliter


Looks nice...


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


>


Awesome pics


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Znamenitosti grada Kragujevca*










*Spomenik V3*










http://www.kragujevac.rs/Naslovna-1-1


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac, I get the feeling that most of the photos in this thread are your own, as some seem to be credited, and most are not. What we are encouraging people to do is make a thread for their own photos in Urban Showcase, and keep Cityscapes for photos taken by others, and credited. I'll move this thread to Urban Showcase. If most of the pictures are not yours, please do some crediting and then pm me to move the thread back. 
thank you!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Taller said:


> Kawasaki_Kragujevac, I get the feeling that most of the photos in this thread are your own, as some seem to be credited, and most are not. What we are encouraging people to do is make a thread for their own photos in Urban Showcase, and keep Cityscapes for photos taken by others, and credited. I'll move this thread to Urban Showcase. If most of the pictures are not yours, please do some crediting and then pm me to move the thread back.
> thank you!


Why do you move my Thread Mod??? Move it back to cityscapes & skylines!!! This Photos are not all kawazakis own!!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

OK, listen. I'll tell you what. I'll move the thread back to cityscapes, and give you and Kawasaki_Kragujevac some
time to edit in proper credits for photos not taken by either of you. If the vast majority of photos posted by both of you
are self taken, then it belongs in the Urban Showcase section. We want people to make separate threads for photos taken by themselves (Urban Showcase) and others taken by non SSC members, BUT CREDITED (Cityscapes). 
You can save us all time and energy by PROPERLY CREDITING PHOTOS IN THIS SECTION.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> *Znamenitosti grada Kragujevca*


That pic could easily used for banner in SSC  kay:


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=1600904015&ref=nf


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice to see the creditations, Kawasaki_Kragujevac, but can you go back please and put some credits in where you should have before? These threads work best when everyone follows the quite simple rules.. for all photos posted in Cityscapes section, we credit the photographer. If we post a few of our own, WE CREDIT OURSELVES. If we post mostly our own, we really should have made a thread in the URBAN SHOWCASE section.
Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice ^^ those pics should be from New Year celebrations i think...
Little bigger size would be nice


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pr...0904015&ref=nf

*Centralna*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Marcco


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kragujevackog oktobra*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Bulevar Grada Sirena*










*Jezero u Sumaricama*










http://www.kragujevac.rs/Naslovna-1-1


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Veliki park*










by Marcco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> *Bulevar Grada Sirena*


:cheers:


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Crkva Sveti Sava na Aerodromu*










by Aerodromac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*AERODROM*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Veliki park*




























Facebook


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That red paved road is very nice ^^


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Spomen park Sumarice*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Dubac

Bulevar Grada Sirena - Gornji deo




Bulevar Grada Sirena - donji deo


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Face

*Kolonska kapija*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Aerodrom*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kolonija*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pesacka Miloja Pavlovica*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Y*










Marcco


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Aerodrom*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> *Aerodrom*


I cannot see some of the last pics Kawasaki...

edit: now its okay!


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sud i Trg Nikole Pasica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Face

*Lake Sumarice*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Marcco


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos ^^


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Aerodrom*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Aerodrom*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Spomenik Vuku Karadzicu*










*Spomenik Vojvodi Putniku*










*Spomenik Jovanu Risticu*










*Spomenik Joakim Vujicu*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Amidzin konak*










*Konak Kneza Mihajla*










*Stara skupstina*










*Sokolana*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Beautiful places! :cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I like it a lot!!!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Gradski dom









Autor *Marcco*

Sumarice







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.kragujevac.rs/Grad_Kragujevac-1-1


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Forbidden city*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


Your city Srdjan looks awesome from above


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Your city Srdjan looks awesome from above


Tnx.This image shows a 1 / 4 city and the image is about 20 years old.:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Nikola Dasic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Centralna*



















face


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

luckeyz


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Da nisam bio u KG 100 x , rekao bi da je ovo neka druga varosh...
Lepa je prezentacija, ali je naslov malo preambiciozan.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Marcco


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

face


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful city, and very organized!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


What is that structure?"


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*TPC Radnicki*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

by Nixy


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*V3*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

V3 pics are great Srdjan Adamovic, and the park around is great too


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> V3 pics are great Srdjan Adamovic, and the park around is great too


 
This park is fantastic and also it is one of the most famous memorial parks in the world!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

V3-small part of Monument-park Sumarice

Monument-park Sumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Lake in Monument-park Sumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Branka Radicevica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zorana Djindjica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...








...









by Dubac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Plato ispred hotela Zelengora








...








Miloja Pavlovica


----------



## Johnny_kgc (Nov 19, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> *Kragujevac - 5th city of Serbia (211.568)*


Actually, it's *4th largest* city in Serbia. 
I live in Kragujevac, but I don't see why is it a "Serbian California"?  But, never mind.

Here are some pictures:

Museum "21st october", taken by *me* 









Photos below, done by *Marcco*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^looks cold lol.nice pix btw.


----------



## Johnny_kgc (Nov 19, 2007)

l'eau said:


> ^^looks cold lol.nice pix btw.


And it was very cold... 
Thanks... :cheers:


----------



## nixy (May 25, 2008)

Winter is cold, but summer is hoooooooot.... 

Here u go some... xD



















by Nenad Petrovic

:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Lake Sumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Spomen-park Sumarice


----------



## Mister gaylord (Apr 13, 2009)

City's like this makes me realise how happy i should be i life in western Europe.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Photos by *[liberty]*

Upravna zgrada Zastave










Spomenik kod muzeja "21. oktobar"


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

by Nixy


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Nixy


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...








...









Dubac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...








...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...








...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Dimitrija Tucovica


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and nice photos @Srdjan


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

www.kragujevac.rs


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful and nice photos @Srdjan


Tnx!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and colorful those 3 last photos (the trees)... amazing


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zastava*





































*Kvin*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sada idu soliteri:

*1."Y" (visine 60 metara,17 sprata)*




























*2.Soliteri A,B,C i D(50 metara,15 sprata)*




























*3.2 solitera u Kneza Milosa(visine 50 metara,15 sprata)*










*4.Zastavin soliter(visine 47 metara,15 sprata)*



















*5.Soliteri na Lepenickom bulevaru(visine 45 metara,14 sprata)*



















*6.4 solitera na Maloj vagi(44 metara,13 sprata)*










*7.5 solitera na Lepenickom bulevaru(42 metara,13 sprata)*



















*8.6 solitera na Aerodromu(41 metara,12 sprata)* plus 11 od 9 sprata





































*9.Gradski dom(37 metara,10 sprata)*



















*10.Soliteri "Lepa Brena"(34 metara,10 sprata)*










*11.5 vojnih solitera(32 metara,10 sprata0*










*12.Soliteri u Save Kovacevica(30 metara,9 sprata)*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Goran Kojadinovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vlada Ilina H2o


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sena KG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice set of photos from Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Hotel Zelengora


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kolonija


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kralja Petra I


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

"Forbidden city"


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Museum 21. oktobar*










*"V/3"*










Marcco


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vlaja Nikolic Rakidzija's Palace










Secession Style Family House


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

New church


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The aerial photos of Kragujevac city are very nice; also the photos (Museum 21. oktobar and V/3) are very nice too


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> The aerial photos of Kragujevac city are very nice; also the photos (Museum 21. oktobar and V/3) are very nice too


Tnx!	
These aerial photos were older than 20 year.Today Kragujevac was much bigger city. Kragujevac currently builds over 100 residential buildings, over 200 is completed in the past 2 years, and is planning to construct 200 new buildings.:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Trg Jovana Ristica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mrle


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mrle


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Naselje 21. oktobar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Bulevar Grada Sirena*



















*Save Kovacevica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Marko Stamatovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sumarice*




























Tale


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mitar Djinovic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos of Kragujevac once again, Srdjan...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Bubanj lake*



















Erdoglija


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*27. marta*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*27. marta*










*Kralja Petra I Karadjordjevica*










*Ivo Lole Ribara*










*Trg Vojvode Radomira Putnika*










*Amidzin konak*










*Trg Topolivaca*










:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Kralja Aleksandra I Karadjordjevica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*City market*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monument to fallen Shumadians*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Dragan Milunovic

:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monument to fallen Shumadians*










*Street 27. march*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Palace of Justice*










*Polytechnic*










*Palace Toza Dragovic*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Takovo*










*Zastava skyscraper*










*Lepenica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sumarice lake*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monument to fallen Slovak*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Trg Vojvode Radomira Putnika*










*27. marta*










Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Spomenik palim Sumadincima*



















*Amidzin konak*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

amazing city


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Pedestrian zone Ivo Lole Ribara


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Old bridge

Old footbridge










two bridges










three bridges


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those bridges are looking very nice, Srdjan


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Palace Toza Dragovic and administrative buildings "Zastava"


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Photos by *ARVIN PRODUCTION*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Photos by *ARVIN PRODUCTION*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zoran Petrovic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos of Kragujevac, are really very nice, Srdjan


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Photos by *Marcco*

Stara kolonija









Skupstina grada


















Mercator









Amidzin konak


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And the fireworks from NYE are great too


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ And the fireworks from NYE are great too


It was fireworks for the Serbian (Orthodox) New Year!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> It was fireworks for the Serbian (Orthodox) New Year!


Oups  O.K. then


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

V/3


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Photo by Marko Stamatovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice winter photos of Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zoran Petrovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Photo by *arvin_studio*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zoran Petrovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zoran Petrovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Photo by Zoran Petrovic, Kragujevac 2009


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

New church


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zoran Petrovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Marko Markovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last panoramas are very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

autor - Струјајое


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

So beautifull. I loved the market


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Marcco


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Koki Srbija*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sumarice lake


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

V3



















Sumarice lake


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Motorcycle set of Kragujevac




























vetar u kosi


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zoran Petrovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sumarice lake


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice updates once again from Kragujevac, Srdjan Adamovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ All those photos with the previous ones (from yesterday) are from the same park?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Struja


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ All those photos with the previous ones (from yesterday) are from the same park?


Yes,this is a big monument-park Sumarice.



> Šumarice Memorial Park (Serbian Cyrillic: Меморијални парк Шумарице) is the site near Kragujevac, Serbia of the execution of an estimated 7,000 residents of the town by the German occupation forces on October 20, 1941, during World War II.
> 
> There are several monuments in the park: the monument to killed schoolchildren and their teachers (the "Broken Wing" monument), the monument of pain and defiance, the monument "One hundred for one", the monument resistance and freedom, the monument to shoe cleaners are some of the well known.
> 
> The Museum of Genocide is located at the site of the massacre.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

some of your photos were credited but some are not and I don't know why! If those are your self made images, please give yourself credit by write down 'by me' in each post, or I will have to delete them! Sorry!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Goran Andjelic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> some of your photos were credited but some are not and I don't know why! If those are your self made images, please give yourself credit by write down 'by me' in each post, or I will have to delete them! Sorry!


I installed all the photos are on my hard drive for a long time and these are mostly pictures of my friends and sometimes a little harder to write which is which, but none of them are not keen as posted here, even the enthusiastic, so that no need for deletion.

Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't want to do it but I have to follow the rule given by my supervisor. Do not post the non credited photos anymore! Thanks!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kragujevac, Serbia - July 2010
Taken on my iPhone using the Instagram app.

by marko_vesin


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> I don't want to do it but I have to follow the rule given by my supervisor. Do not post the non credited photos anymore! Thanks!


Ok!Thank you!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Jelena Dumbelovic










Marko Radisavljevic










Bojan Rakonjac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Nikola Jovanovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vladimir Loncar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and nice new photos from Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting and nice new photos from Kragujevac


Tnx Christos!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Struja




nice pic....:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Linguine said:


> nice pic....:cheers:


Tnx Linguine!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those night photos are really very nice, indeed


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vladimr Loncar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Milos Mihajlovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

www.panoramasrbije.com


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

V E J Z I K


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.radiocentar987.com


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you for the nice updates...:cheers2:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Linguine said:


> Thank you for the nice updates...:cheers2:


^^:cheers1:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful Pics! go on...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

sumer urmiyeli said:


> Beautiful Pics! go on...


^^:cheers:


coming soon


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Spomen-park Šumarice














































Branko Grujić


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid shots from Kragujevac...:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zastava


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

No offense but that destroys the city is the amount of old cars on the street ... still very beautiful city


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pic...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Dragan Bosnic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Dragan Bosnic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

lostINmia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Old panorama



















djcyberyu


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Xavier Marshal


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Monument park Sumarice



















Nebojša Nele Ivanković


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bojan Rakonjac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Darko Van Kovacevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

[

Zoran Petrovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zoran Petrović


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojević


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Photos by airmedia - Zoran Kovacevic
*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Photos by airmedia - Zoran Kovacevic*

Big park


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Old church


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojević


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Kragujevac but dont forget their credits too


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Panorama Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zoran Petrović


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Snee Mill


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Milos Mihajlovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Big park


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Pavle Randjelovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slavoljub Radojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Dusan Veskovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice updates from Kragujevac :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Once again, very nice updates from Kragujevac :cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice, great updates :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again very nice, great updates :cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Great architecture...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

link


----------

